# World's Corporate Capitals-Here's the US'



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Why did the first list have SF above Chicago, and the second list the other way around? Interesting to see Dallas above LA, and SF above Chicago in the first list.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

Because the first list shows how many each city had of the 500 Highest-Earning Corporations in the U.S., while the second list shows that number for the 1000 Highest-Earning Corporations. San Francisco happens to have more companies in the Top 500, while Chicago happens to have more companies in the Top 1000.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

great prairie said:


> Did you figure out DFW or Houston? I don't feel like adding them up and was wondering if you did.


Houston is at $469 billion, while Dallas is at $565 billion, so Dallas has replaced Detroit for the #3 spot thanks to the price-gouging Exxon-Mobil has been doing over the last year. Exxon-Mobil alone accounts for 60% of the total earnings of all of Dallas' Fortune 500 companies. On the other hand, General Motors accounts for 37% of the total earnings of all of Detroit's Fortune 500 companies. (Ford and General Motors combined accounty for 71% of the total earnings of Detroit's Fortune 500 companies.)


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

Vapour said:


> http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/global500/
> 
> Metro area / n. of companies / biggest one - rank - sales $US million
> 
> ...


Except these are CSA's for American cities and not for the other cities (or at least not complete).
For instance the whole Bay Area is listed for SF. If you were to do this for Amsterdam and Deltametropolis it would have 12 companies from the Global 500. I'm sure there are lots of other cities/CSA's too.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

This is from the Forbes 2000; a listing of the world's 2000 largest companies. 

Top 5 Countries
1) United States----693
2) Japan-----------320
3) United Kingdom--130
4) France----------67
5) Canada---------60

It didn't list the EU, but it has 425.


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

pottebaum said:


> This is from the Forbes 2000; a listing of the world's 2000 largest companies.
> 
> Top 5 Countries
> 1) United States----693
> ...


Shows just how US and Japan dominate the world economy and that they make most of the money in this world.


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

No it doesn't, it only shows there are many big companies in those countries.


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Big difference between having the HQs of the biggest corporations & dominating the world's economy. 

I guess we'll find out for sure over the next few decades. But I have this funny feeling, based on what happened to Spain, Holland, Great Britain, & other one-time global "superpowers", that to maintain long-term economic dominance, you really actually have to produce real things. Not just culture or creativity! 

Eventually the countries that do the real work of making things will end up having the HQs. Seems only fair!


----------



## tigerboy (Jun 7, 2006)

Vapour said:


> http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/global500/
> 
> Metro area / n. of companies / biggest one - rank - sales $US million
> 
> ...


Who would have thought Paris would be ahead of London? or virtually equal with NY?


----------

